
Psychedelics are a potential cure for everything from depression to addiction - pseudolus
https://thewalrus.ca/the-untapped-promise-of-lsd/
======
ianai
Personally, I find the mythos around ayahuasca interesting. The thought that
plants communicated to humans how to create a brew so they could communicate.

------
bencollier49
Personally I think it's a little bit like replacing all your letters in
scrabble. If they're rubbish letters, then maybe it makes sense?

We've all heard the truism that homeopathic medicine has such a high safety
record because it does nothing. The inverse would be that such a universally
effective medicine as touted here must also be rather dangerous.

The concept reminds me of the idea of drinking the "water of life" in Frank
Herbert's Dune.

------
DougN7
Are psychedlics not addicting?

~~~
loceng
They can be powerful for breaking addictions whether that's food, sex,
alcohol, tobacco or other, however they are themselves addictive for the ego
mind because of the vibrant, picturesque entertainment quality experience they
provide. That's to say, there's a line an individual must determine of when
there is healing benefit from the practices vs. when they are addicted or have
become dependant on them - dependant to clear energy and get relief from
blocks/energy stagnancy that a psychedelic will only temporarily clear or let
flow - when instead different work or practices are required. There are edge
cases of course where, say with people who have chronic pain, where micro-
dosing can allow energy to flow more easily and give relief where otherwise it
can't come from other means.

------
milanspeaks
Same can be said about money. Isn't it.

Money a potential cure for everything from depression to addiction.

~~~
pzone
As someone seriously depressed with plenty of money, the answer is no.

~~~
loceng
Feel free to reach out to me if you want to chat. I've explored a lot to deal
with depression I had throughout my life, and some novel, not mainstream
practices/therapies helped significantly - matt@engn.com

